# Table and chair suppliers (used ideally)



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to put this but looking for probably 3 3 sets of bistro style tables and chairs (4 per table) need to be decent quality but used is fine. For a none commercial venture. Stackable would help, open to options for alternatives or suggests of where to look for a set of 3 that match.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I would probably look at auction houses or other bankrup stock clearance places.

Chairs are a bit of a pain, but it might be worthwhile having the tables made. 3 would probably enable a bit of batch production efficiency.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

That's where we have been looking but it's a very mixed bag and potentially awkward as we are still in lockdown here but I'll keep an eye out


----------

